# Looking for a router lift



## ac615 (Mar 6, 2011)

Just got my new Kreg precision router table and fence set up and now am looking for a router lift to get that PC7518 above the table for bit changes. Can anyone recommend a good lift?


----------



## Ralph Barker (Dec 15, 2008)

I use a BenchDog Pro lift, and like it. The plate, however, is integral to the lift, and it might not fit the opening in your Kreg table.


----------



## ac615 (Mar 6, 2011)

Thanks Ralph.


----------



## 2bigfeet (Mar 3, 2011)

I just went through this exercise. I have three Kreg tables and I'm building a fourth. After lots of research and touchy-feely, I ended up with the Jessem Mast R Lift II.

Couple of things to keep in mind:

The Bench Dog plates won't fit the Kreg's table cutout. They are a different size.

Kreg has a lift (PRL-V2 made by Woodpeckers) that fits and accommodates Kreg's mounting system (the holes line up).

Jessem's plates (careful: they make a smaller Bench Dog version) drop into the Kreg table perfectly but the two corner mounting holes don't line up with Kreg's under table mounting system. Not a deal breaker as the combination of the lift and the PC 7518's weight is substantial enough it isn't going anywhere. The Kreg's leveling system still works with the Jessem. I just ran a bunch stile & rails through no sweat.

I spent a fair amount of time with the WP PRL-V2 and didn't care for it. The quick lift action was spotty at best. Sometimes it would engage, sometimes you had wiggle around and try and find the release point. The thumbwheel to me was tedious. Too much thumbing to get adjusted which also was dependent on where you were in the 3/4” travel limit. You would have to get the quick lift wrench out again to make an adjustment if you were topped out up or down. It was also definitely harder going up with the thumbwheel… even with the brake all the way loosened. Which by the way stuck up past the surface of the table even only slightly loosened. In order to get the set screw below the surface the brake was full on. The unit was beefy enough and well machined… just didn’t execute as well. Others love it.

I would look at the Sidewinder version of this lift. I believe your not limited to 3/4" travel wherever you stop with the quicklift and the crank is just easier than the thumbwheel. Probably would have been my choice, but I stopped looking when I came across the Jessem Mast R lift II. It is extremely substantial. Works with the PC 7518 (or most routers) right out of the box. The cranking & locking action is silky smooth. It only takes a few moments to crank all the way up or down.

So for me... it came down to the Jessem Mast R Lift II or the Woodpeckers Sidewinder. I think you can't go wrong with either one. I might give the Sidewinder a try later on one of my Kreg tables. The Mast R Lift II is going in the new built table.

Good luck with your search.


----------



## edh (May 13, 2010)

Good info 2BF,,thanks.


I am looking for a lift as well and have narrowed my selection to the Jessem or the Kreg. What was the final key that swung you to the Jessem? 

I am inclined towards the Jessem but can't let go of the Kreg because of their quick release. 

Ed


----------



## 2bigfeet (Mar 3, 2011)

edh said:


> Good info 2BF,,thanks.
> 
> 
> I am looking for a lift as well and have narrowed my selection to the Jessem or the Kreg. What was the final key that swung you to the Jessem?
> ...


To be clear, the Woodpeckers PRL-V2 that I played with was the Kreg branded version (its blue and the mounting holes line up with the Kreg table). Once I worked with the quick lift action for a while it did seem to get easier to deal with. What turned me off of that particular lift was the thumb wheel and the 3/4" limit in one direction or the other. If your topped out or bottomed out, your either thumbing or getting out the wrench. My arthritic thumbs couldn't deal. I believe the Sidewinder version of this lift does not have the travel limitations.

I only went with the Jessem on a lark because I found a great price on it... before I found a retailer with the Sidewinder in stock. I'm sure I'd be just as happy had I stumbled on the Sidewinder first. That said, I'm totally happy with the Mast R Lift II. Like butter.


----------



## 2bigfeet (Mar 3, 2011)

Just to add...

Having spent a fair amount of time playing with the quick-lift action, I can't say I miss not having it on the Jessem. It literally just takes moments to go all the way up, or all the way down. Which by the way... when does that happen? Also, the Porter Cable 7518 clears the table for bit changes.


----------



## ac615 (Mar 6, 2011)

Purchased this Jessem Lift and got it installed in the Kreg table. Works great. Thank for the tip!


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

I have never been a fan of lifts since most people use combo kit routers which perform the same functions for a lot less money. The PC 7518 is one router where a lift is a good idea. I have my 7518 mounted to one of the discontinued Rockler large style aluminum mounting plates. Reducing set up time is always nice. Thank you for sharing your thoughts on this Kerry.


----------



## 2bigfeet (Mar 3, 2011)

ac615 said:


> Purchased this Jessem Lift and got it installed in the Kreg table. Works great. Thank for the tip!


Good luck with your new setup Aaron. My Jessem lift is getting used almost daily. I'm really enjoying it.


----------



## 2bigfeet (Mar 3, 2011)

Mike said:


> I have never been a fan of lifts since most people use combo kit routers which perform the same functions for a lot less money. The PC 7518 is one router where a lift is a good idea. I have my 7518 mounted to one of the discontinued Rockler large style aluminum mounting plates. Reducing set up time is always nice. Thank you for sharing your thoughts on this Kerry.


Mike, I think for my other Kreg tables I'm going to forego getting lifts. Instead I'm going to pick up a couple more routers and plates. Two will be setup just for stiles and rails. Rather than change out the bits to cut the copes, I'll just drop in a router mounted in a plate... already adjusted for height. A third router and plate will be for cutting beaded frames. One table is setup with the notching bit for beaded face frames (which I do a lot of). This never gets changed as setup for this cut is a bear. The table with the lift is for everything else.


----------



## novice wood guy (Jun 30, 2010)

I am using the PC 7518 in a bench dog liftand love it. Since I am limited for space and only have the router built in to my table saw extention, it works well, save on issue.

I went throught the exercise of one router combo kit and seemed I was always removing the Bosch to do something free hand, so I found the PC on sale and away I went. After having to take it out of the table several thousnad time ( okay more like 15, but it felt like a thousand with my back), I went searching for a lift. FOund the bench dog and went striaght for it. Never had the oppurtunity to play with the Jensen or Kreg, so i can't give any feed back on those.

My only real isse is now, the entire assembly, router and lift seem to be cupping my Rockler table, so I am back to drawing board on that. Will probably make one this time since I have all these tools and no one seems to make a table that will bolt right up to my Delta Contractors.
I am currently reading all the post and looking at pics to make a router table, possibly a dedicated, since I use it alot more than I ever imagined, thanks to this site.
Since this all happened, I have invested in three more routers, one Craftsman, was a gift from a guy who needed to get rid of it. and two PC routers.

Who ever said more is better was right! 

Route on! Pics of project forthcoming................................. soon as I rememebr where I left my glasses this time.


----------



## GarethHarvey (Apr 2, 2011)

When researching lifts I compared lifts against routers with above table adjustment, I ended up with the trend T11 which can be adjusted from above the table, depending on how much you are using the tool, this could be an option.

I selected this as it seemed as good as a lift and well within my budget


----------

